# Makerhood Brixton: Makers’ meetings in June



## Tinich (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi All, 

A group of us has been working on an online local goods market for Brixton and surrounding areas. We're a community project working as unpaid volunteers. The marketplace will make it easy to buy and sell locally-made goods, find out about courses and workshops and share making projects. It will support makers’ physical shops and off-line workshops and events. We’ve built the basic infrastructure now and are starting to trial it in the community.  

We’re holding meetings for local makers who are interested in selling through the new site. These are for anyone who is a maker and would like to sell online to the community. 

The dates are:

Thursday 9 June 7-8.30pm The Dogstar, 389 Coldharbour Lane  

Saturday 11 June 10-11.30am Café Roha, 103 Acre Lane

Tuesday 14 June 7-8.30pm The Dogstar, 389 Coldharbour Lane 

Friday 17 June 4-5.30pm Poet Bar, 214-216 Railton Road

Saturday 18 June 3-4.30pm Sun and Doves, 61-63 Coldharbour Lane

Saturday 25 June 3-4.30pm Café Roha, 103 Acre Lane

Please RSVP to hello@makerhood.com

More information about the meetings http://connect.makerhood.com/makers-meetings/

And FAQ http://connect.makerhood.com/faqs/

We’d appreciate help in spreading the word to makers who might not be currently very active online and can’t be easily reached through forums, Facebook or Twitter. Any questions, email me on Kristina@makerhood.com or call (evenings/weekends) on 07545770779.

Cheers,
Kristina


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone going along to these?


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 17, 2011)

Er, yes, going now. 

I went to one of their previous meetings and it seems to have taken them a while to get going, but they got a small grant to cover the website building, they are working very hard on it and I think their motives are good.


----------

